# The 1870's Cobalt Blue Privy.



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*Me & Tom Got out again today.  We probed a spot in the past that I was not to impressed with but Tom thought it was a great spot. It looked good on the Sanborn Maps. SO, After much delay we decided to try it today. The first 2 feet Tom found a Koppitz Melcher Quart Blob Top Beer. A good sign. BUT, After the first 2 feet it was about 3 feet of a clay cap we had to dig through. I was questioning if anything else was in there but Tom would repeatly probe through the 3 feet of Clay & insist under it was a ton of bottles. He wouldn't let me probe it I don't know, just had to take his word. After 3 feet & through the thick & hard as a rock Clay cap Tom hits some shards but not much else, he tires out & I jump in to pull out a Cantrell & Cochrane Dublin Belfast Torpedo bottle. I figure it's gotta be 1870's because the broken Pikes Peak flask had a 1870's type of top lip on it. But I figure that Koppitz was maybe 1880's or 90's. PIC BELOW.  LEON.*


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*More pics of the Cantrell Cochrane. *


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*Then I hear that sound of my shovel lightly scraping across glass, so i grab the small plastic hand rake to carefully remove some dirt from around it & I see a 1870's Squat Soda in Cobalt Blue. I get real excited now because it looks whole & any 1870's Cobalt Blue squat is a good bottle no matter what. SO, I carefully release it from it's 150 year old resting spot. I wipe the dirt off & as soon as I see that familiar embossing I automatically know what it is. A Killer P. WOLF From Detroit Michigan. On the front it has embossing of a Flying Eagle & Sheild behind it. Cool looking bottle. Not super rare as I seen a few before but definitely a tough bottle & much better find then if it was a Norris. Pics below. LEON.*


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*More P. WOLF pics.*


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*Some pics of the 7 feet deep hole. can you see the 3 feet deep of clay in walls of hole.*


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*We didn't find much else, a cool little Port Huron Michigan bottle, Some Trasks Ointments, some slicks, but never did find that huge boat load of bottles Tom insisted was below that Clay Cap. SO, We decided to fill it in & move one. Hope you enjoyed the Story & Pics. Pic of the total take below. LEON.*


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*Some Shards.*


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for taking us along Hemi. Cool pics of the the bottles coming out. The cobalt is gorgeous. Is it pontilled?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

*No Pontil, came out right after the pontils. Heres a pic **of some of my Wolfs in my Collection. LEON.*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow, that cobalt squat is a stunning bottle!  Great find!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow, she's a beauty, Leon!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 22, 2018)

That cobalt makes the dig worthwhile, for sure.


----------



## kenaifrank (Apr 25, 2018)

Nothing more exciting than feeling that clunk of glass in a dig.  That was ALOT OF WORK


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 25, 2018)

Gosh, I haven't been on here in forever. A great story and the words 1870's Cobalt hole is a great clickbait for me lol. Nice pics too. Cheers, Doug (now in San Diego)


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the Compliment Doug & everybody else. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2018)

Tom sent me some pics he took. Here's a pic of Koppitz-Melchers Aqua Quart Blob Beer from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry Toms Pictures suck, the size is huge on my computer but they come out as small thumbnails on this site for some reason. Here's more pics of the wolf & Torpedo bottle if you can see them? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2018)

Pull out your magnifying glass or binoculars to see this next pic.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2018)

Another Koppitz Pic.  LEON.

P.S. Took that last pic myself, notice how much bigger it is.


----------



## yaledigger (Apr 30, 2018)

Leon and Tom.....good work and nice finds !!!!


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2018)

good stuff.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 5, 2018)

Here it is after a light Tumble on right, next to my lighter blue version on left. LEON.


----------



## DIG (Jul 6, 2018)

WoW!! Beautiful


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 6, 2018)

y.all doing it right. good stuff.


----------

